# Reparar tarjeta logica de HDD



## HUKE02 (Nov 8, 2016)

Desde hace tiempo tengo un par de discos duros externos (2.5) marca Samsung uno de ellos es de 320 GB y por lo que pienso este tiene mas opciones a tener reparacion.

Revisando la tarjeta logica... me tope con un par de codensadores que miden continuidad en la placa... Pero al sacarlos parecen estar en buen estado (son de 11 Uf). 

Tengo la impresion entonces que existe un corto en la pista donde se encuentra el capacitor pues tomando en cuenta un video de referencia de YOUTUBE donde se explica como revisar estos componentes en una tablet. Ocurre  que tengo continudad en ambos sentidos (colocando una punta del tester en masa) de la pista que puentea el capacitor. Cuando pruebo el comportamiento de esa seccion en otra tarjeta logica (disco samsung de 160 GB) no existe tal cotinuidad. 

De alli es que deduzco que existe un corto (obiamente el disco duro me dejo de funcionar hace un tiempo) 

Nota: la tarjeta del disco de 160 GB funciona ya he probado con otro disco de la misma capacidad y trabaja sin problemas. ...

* El cuadro demarcado en azul es la zona donde se encontrabauno de los capacitores que me marca continuidad en ambos sentidos. Alli mismo se puede observar dos bobinas, en la de la izquierda no se produce la continuidad y que tambien existe otro capacitor.


----------



## tiago (Nov 8, 2016)

Localizar cortocircuitos en placas.

Saludos.


----------



## HUKE02 (Nov 8, 2016)

tiago dijo:


> Localizar cortocircuitos en placas.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por reponder... leere la informaciòn


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 8, 2016)

Busca el diodo TVS de tipo SMD, son diodos de protección que se suelen poner en corto.

Lo más probable es que sólo tengas el diodo malo. Si efectivamente compruebas que tal diodo está en corto, (midiéndolo fuera de la placa). Tienes dos opciones: reemplazarlo o retirarlo.

Retirándolo te va a funcionar igual el HDD, pero no tendrá protección a los transitorios, para eso lleva este diodo de protección.

Suerte.


----------



## HUKE02 (Nov 8, 2016)

Coincido en que la falla debe estar ubicada en la zona, en donde se hace la conexion al disco.. El problema ocurrio en una oportunidad que me pidieron el disco prestado y segun en una confusion  no le conectaron el cable usb al pc sino a un cargador de telefono (ya que habia varias cosas conectadas y no se fiaron de lo que hacian)...  y este cargador ya se encontraba conectado a la toma... luego que se dieron cuenta ya era tarde el disco ya no funcionaba.


----------

